# Something like Bic F12 but a little smaller?



## couch000 (Dec 16, 2010)

I was settled on the Bic F12 and was about to purchase when I got this bright idea- I better check the dimensions and see exactly how big this thing is. LOL Well, long story short, I need something a little smaller for the space I had in mind.

Any ideas on a great sub that is closer to 12" x 12" to about 14" x 14" instead of the 15" x 17" of the Bic F12. The rtr-12s is closer at 14" x 14". Any feedback on the rtr-12s?

Any suggestions on subs that are around 14" x 14" for around $200 or less?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, pure physics says youre not going to find anything with a 12" driver in a 12x12 box, so you're looking at a smaller driver or a sealed sub. I don't do of any sealed subs in the $200 range, so take a look at the Dayton Sub-100 at parts express. It's a little bigger than you want, but you're either going to have to raise your budget, or compromise on box size or performance.


----------



## couch000 (Dec 16, 2010)

eugovector said:


> Well, pure physics says youre not going to find anything with a 12" driver in a 12x12 box, so you're looking at a smaller driver or a sealed sub. I don't do of any sealed subs in the $200 range, so take a look at the Dayton Sub-100 at parts express. It's a little bigger than you want, but you're either going to have to raise your budget, or compromise on box size or performance.


Thanks Marshall. After looking at the size of the room and the space I have for the sub I think a 10" sub would be a better fit. My room is going to be about 13' x 22' so I think a 10" sub would be fine? It's going to be paired with an older set of Polk S10 floor standing speakers. They have 10" woofers so I thought the bigger woofer on the sub, the better? That's probably not the case though as you normally get what you pay for and with the settings in the receiver you pretty much determine what frequencies go where. Sorry- I'm still learning.:help:

I have looked at the new Lava subs (the LSP10) and the rtr12s sub by acoustech/bic. Would they be good options? I'll also look at the Dayton sub. It's been recommended quite a bit on the forums.

Thanks again.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

13x22 sealed or open to the rest of the house? How tall are the ceilings?

Bigger woofer means lower bass extension (typically). More power means more dynamic volume (typically).

I just checked put the Lava's this morning and they look good, but will still be a stretch for your budget. BIC was well regarded as one of the first true performing subs for the ultra-budget crowd, but in many people's regards, the Daytons are a more solid bet.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually, Lava is running a special on the LSP10's that are 2 for $399 and that includes shipping. I would suggest shooting them an email and asking if they would sell just one for $200. The worst thing that could happen is that they say no. They make a really good budget sub in the 12" model, I am sure the 10" is the same.


----------



## couch000 (Dec 16, 2010)

eugovector said:


> 13x22 sealed or open to the rest of the house? How tall are the ceilings?
> 
> Bigger woofer means lower bass extension (typically). More power means more dynamic volume (typically).
> 
> I just checked put the Lava's this morning and they look good, but will still be a stretch for your budget. BIC was well regarded as one of the first true performing subs for the ultra-budget crowd, but in many people's regards, the Daytons are a more solid bet.


The room is closed. The ceiling is 7' tall on a couple of the sides for ducts and 8' in the middle. So between 7' and 8'.

The Lavas are, I believe, $219 (free shipping) with a discount for being a member at another forum. So they are right within budget. Only concern is they are a newer company but they are getting some nice reviews.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Volume wise, that's a smaller room so you won't need a very loud woofer. I'd say that you can't go wrong with the Dayton for the price, though the Lava has the potential to outperform it for only a little more $$, so not much risk on the budget font.


----------



## couch000 (Dec 16, 2010)

eugovector said:


> Volume wise, that's a smaller room so you won't need a very loud woofer. I'd say that you can't go wrong with the Dayton for the price, though the Lava has the potential to outperform it for only a little more $$, so not much risk on the budget font.


Thanks Marshall. I'll probably look into the Lava, Dayton, and a smaller Bic further. As you said, I probably can't go wrong with either of these. 

Thanks again.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------

